# ándate



## Prodriguez

La conjugación del verbo andar : "ándate" es correcta?
está bien decir ¿ándate a la tienda?


----------



## tonuco

Pienso que no es correcta;por lo menos según el castellano hablado en España,que no tiene porqué ser el más correcto

Yo diría

*Vete a la tienda*
*Vete (andando) a la tienda*

Sin embargo sí que se puede decir

*Andate con pies de plomo* (en el sentido de tener mucho cuidado con lo que digas/hagas)

Saludos
Alex


----------



## Phryne

Prodriguez said:
			
		

> La conjugación del verbo andar : "ándate" es correcta?
> está bien decir ¿ándate a la tienda?



Nunca escuché "ándate (tú) a la tienda", sin embargo en Argentina usamos "and*a*te (vos)" en cuyo caso el significado no es "*vete *a la tienda o lo que fuere", sino más bien "*vete de aquí*!".

En difinitiva, tanto "andate a la tienda" como "ándate a la tienda" me suenan mal.

saludos


----------



## crom

Yo creo que no es correcto. Puedes andar la calle (o andar por la calle), pero no tiene sentido andarte a ti mismo.
Lo que sí se suele decir es "Ándate con cuidado", "Ándate con ojo", o como dice tonuco "Ándate con pies de plomo". Todas estas frases significan "ir con cuidado"

crom


----------



## Prodriguez

Mi opinión es que no está bien decir "ándate" en ninguna circunstancia, que esa conjugación está mal, lo cual no estoy seguro, por eso quería saber que dice la regla gramatical al respecto. He preguntado a la RAE pero aún no tengo respuesta.


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Nunca escuché "ándate (tú) a la tienda", sin embargo en Argentina usamos "and*a*te (vos)" en cuyo caso el significado no es "*vete *a la tienda o lo que fuere", sino más bien "*vete de aquí*!".
> 
> En difinitiva, tanto "andate a la tienda" como "ándate a la tienda" me suenan mal.
> 
> saludos




Hola  MJ!  Pero acá decimos "andate hasta el kiosco y traeme un paquete de puchos (cigarrillos   )"... sí?  besis!


----------



## Alundra

Prodriguez said:
			
		

> Mi opinión es que no está bien decir "ándate" en ninguna circunstancia, que esa conjugación está mal, lo cual no estoy seguro, por eso quería saber que dice la regla gramatical al respecto. He preguntado a la RAE pero aún no tengo respuesta.


 
Siento discrepar, pero creo que si existe esa conjugación. Supongo que será la reflexiva, al igual que si dices cuidate, duérmete, etc...

No creo que esté mal, lo que pasa es que habitualmente en españa no se usa mucho.

Es mi opinión.
Alundra.


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola  MJ!  Pero acá decimos "andate hasta el kiosco y traeme un paquete de puchos (cigarrillos   )"... sí?  besis!



Es verdad!! Pasa que "andate al kiosco" siempre me sonó feo, porque la verdad, no está muy bien dicho que digamos.   Y tal vez en ese momento estaba tildada con "andá al kiosco"... 

... pero cuando tenés razón, tenés razón!!  

besotesssssss


----------



## Ana Raquel

Para mí es una deformación de la variante americana del imperativo del verbo ir: ve (tú)-español de España, andá (vos)-español de América.


----------



## latingem

me parece que tal vez no sea gramaticalmente correcto, pero en venezuela lo utilizamos mucho. siempre lanzamos un te por aqui y por alla. andate hasta alla y averigualo por ti mismo es un ejemplo que me viene a la cabeza ahora mismo.  llégate hasta allá... vente hasta acá...
tambien ponemos un me en algunas partes, cuando nos referimos a alguien o algo que es nuestro o lo consideramos como nuestro por el amor que le tenemos. ejemplo: no me lo trates mal (a tu hermano). no me le vayas a decir nada! (a tu novio), no me lo hagas llorar (a mi hijo) y así...


----------



## latingem

me pregunto también como traducir frases así :no me lo hagas llorar. 
si lo digo en inglés, diría don't make him cry, pero estaría faltando aquella palabra que como el me en español, indica que le quiero y por eso le considero mío...
no me le vayas a decir nada (referiendose, por ejemplo, a mariana). el me indica que la aprecio, que la quiero y por eso la siento mía. en inglés me parece que se omitiría el me por supuesto, pero en español esa simple palabrita indica sentimientos para con esa persona y dice muchas cosas acerca de nuestra relación...


----------



## Phryne

latingem said:
			
		

> me pregunto también como traducir frases así :no me lo hagas llorar.
> si lo digo en inglés, diría don't make him cry, pero estaría faltando aquella palabra que como el me en español, indica que le quiero y por eso le considero mío...
> no me le vayas a decir nada (referiendose, por ejemplo, a mariana). el me indica que la aprecio, que la quiero y por eso la siento mía. en inglés me parece que se omitiría el me por supuesto, pero en español esa simple palabrita indica sentimientos para con esa persona y dice muchas cosas acerca de nuestra relación...


 
Ya hablamos anteriormente de este tema en otra charla (hilo). Poner "me le" se considera gramaticalmente incorrecto en la mayor parte de los países hispanoparlantes, ya que ambos vendrían a ser 2 objetos indirectos para una misma construcción. "No me le digas" es muy confuso para mí, al final no sabría si no le tengo que decir a ella o no te tengo que decir a vos. Pero eso, hay que tener cuidado con ese tipo de expresiones porque son muy convencionales que digamos.

saludos.


----------



## latingem

i know what you are saying phryne. pero en venezuela se utiliza mucho, no solo por mi, sino por todo el mundo. sabemos que es gramaticalmente incorrecto (algunos ni saben), pero es una manera coloquial de hablar utilizada por la gente de todos los estratos sociales.


----------



## mylam

latingem said:
			
		

> me pregunto también como traducir frases así :no me lo hagas llorar.
> si lo digo en inglés, diría don't make him cry, pero estaría faltando aquella palabra que como el me en español, indica que le quiero y por eso le considero mío...
> no me le vayas a decir nada (referiendose, por ejemplo, a mariana). el me indica que la aprecio, que la quiero y por eso la siento mía. en inglés me parece que se omitiría el me por supuesto, pero en español esa simple palabrita indica sentimientos para con esa persona y dice muchas cosas acerca de nuestra relación...


 
no me lo hagas llorar - don't you make him cry *on me*

no me le vayas a decir nada - don't you tell her *on me*

Creo que se puede añadir "on me" siempre cuando se pone el "me" en español, aunque igual al español no es tan correcto ni formal.

Myla


----------



## latingem

yo difiero mylam. don't you make him cry on me me suena como que la persona va a llorar encima tuyo.
don't you tell her on me también suena muy extraño.... como si estas solicitando que no te delaten a tí.
yo creo que mejor no traducirlo o simplemente nombrar a la persona u objeto de la oración y agregarle un my. as in: don´t make my baby cry o don´t  tell my mate...
saluditos, albita


----------



## mylam

latingem said:
			
		

> yo difiero mylam. don't you make him cry on me me suena como que la persona va a llorar encima tuyo.


 
Tienes razón que también puede significar esto. Depende del contexto y el énfasis que se da.

Estoy segura de que suena raro si no lo has oido antes, pero aquí en EEUU así se dice (en mi región, a lo menos).  Aunque como dije, dudo que sea gramaticalmente correcto (igual al "me" español cuando está usado así).


----------



## latingem

y eso es en texas no? lo dice todo el mundo, o simplemente con un backgroung hispano? por curiosidad...


----------



## asm

En el caso de no "me" le vayas a decir nada, el me sale sobrando (gramaticalmente). Que tienes que hacer tu (con el respeto que me mereces, estoy usando el tú por razones de la oracion) con que yo le diga algo.

No le (a él) vayas (tú) a decir nada.
Como ya bien dijo Phryne, el uso doble de objeto indirecto es confuso.
Donde entra el "yo" equivalente al "me" en la oracion original?

En el caso de llorar ... al menos un pronombre es de objeto indirecto y el otro directo, aun asi suena muy "proteccionista". Creo que tendemos a sobre usar el "me" en el castellano, como si todo nos afectara, aun sin estar involucrados.

Y no ME vayan a contradecir 



			
				mylam said:
			
		

> no me lo hagas llorar - don't you make him cry *on me*
> 
> no me le vayas a decir nada - don't you tell her *on me*
> 
> Creo que se puede añadir "on me" siempre cuando se pone el "me" en español, aunque igual al español no es tan correcto ni formal.
> 
> Myla


----------



## asm

Segun el diccionario, la conjugacion correcta es anda, creo que si se puede anadir el pronombre, aunque sea poco usual.

Nosotros decimos mucho: Hay que andarse con cuidado y cuando eso se refiere directamente a ti, el "ándate con cuidado" es tambien usado.
El imperativo es definitivamente ANDA.
Sin embargo reconozco desconocer todas las reglas para saber si el uso del pronombre reflexivo o de los objetos es viable. 





			
				Prodriguez said:
			
		

> La conjugación del verbo andar : "ándate" es correcta?
> está bien decir ¿ándate a la tienda?


----------



## Edwin

latingem said:
			
		

> y eso es en texas no? lo dice todo el mundo, o simplemente con un backgroung hispano? por curiosidad...



No solo en Tejas, pero creo que todas personas de habla inglésa sí se usa.

Otros ejemplos usando on me/him/her/you/them

Don't chicken out *on me*. No me te acobardas?
Don't quit *on me*.  No me dejas?
Did he run out *on you*?  Te se fue?
Don't you cry *on me*, now.  ¡Vamos! No me lloras?
I hope you're not leaving *on me*. Espero que tu no me salgas?

El inglés esta bien, pero tengo dudas sobre las traducciónes.  Qué crees?


----------



## mylam

latingem said:
			
		

> y eso es en texas no? lo dice todo el mundo, o simplemente con un backgroung hispano? por curiosidad...


 
No tiene que ver con ser hispana, porque no soy. (Aunque mi esposo dice que ahora sí.  )



			
				edwin said:
			
		

> Don't chicken out *on me*. No te me acobardes
> Don't quit *on me*. No sé como traducir este...
> Did he run out *on you*? ¿Se te fue?
> Don't you cry *on me*, now. ¡Ya no me vayas a llorar!
> I hope you're not leaving *on me*. Espero que no te me vas.


 
Así me suenan mejor, pero ¡auxilio de un verdadero hispano-hablante, por favor!


----------



## asm

..........





			
				Edwin said:
			
		

> No solo en Tejas, pero creo que todas personas de habla inglésa sí se usa.
> 
> Otros ejemplos usando on me/him/her/you/them
> 
> Don't chicken out *on me*. No te me acobardes?
> Don't quit *on me*. No me dejes?
> Did he run out *on you*? se Te fue?
> Don't you cry *on me*, now. ¡Vamos! No me llores?
> I hope you're not leaving *on me*. Espero que tu no te me vayas?
> 
> El inglés esta bien, pero tengo dudas sobre las traducciónes. Qué crees?


----------



## latingem

si entiendo perfectamente el uso del "on me" en estos casos. pero "don't you cry on me" lo traduciría como "no me vayas a llorar".
si digo "no me la hagas llorar" sigo pensando que no lo puedo traducir al inglés a menos que no especifique a quién. 
eg. don't make my baby cry
     don't make my mate cry, etc.


----------



## Gabriela26

Bueno...es mi primer mensaje y ya que hablan en espanol les dire que creo que  si existe dicha conjugacion: "Andate a la tienda", aunque a mi me suena redundante usar el pronombre (enclitico) "te" pues basta con decir "Anda a la tienda" para que se entienda que se esta hablando de la segunda persona del singular: Tu. Si digo "Anda a la tienda", el significado seria el mismo. pero creo que el "Andate" le pone enfasis, es como decir "anda ya", " anda en el acto". No es muy usado cuando te refieres a la tienda, lo he oido mas cuando en vez de tienda hay otra palabra y no precisamente muy cortez..( jajaja)..pero se deja entender. Ejm: Andate a la tienda y comprate un chocolate.


----------



## mylam

latingem said:
			
		

> si entiendo perfectamente el uso del "on me" en estos casos. pero "don't you cry on me" lo traduciría como "no me vayas a llorar".
> si digo "no me la hagas llorar" sigo pensando que no lo puedo traducir al inglés a menos que no especifique a quién.
> eg. don't make my baby cry
> don't make my mate cry, etc.


`

Le digo a mi hijo de dos años cuando se acerca a su hermanita: "Don't you make her cry on me!" Así se puede traducir "No me la hagas llorar".


----------



## supercrom

> Le digo a mi hijo de dos años cuando se acerca a su hermanita: "Don't you make her cry on me!" Así se puede traducir "No me la hagas llorar".


 En castellano se le llama objeto indirecto "de interés".

No sabía que eso se podía expresar en inglés.

*Supercrom*


----------



## Prodriguez

Bueno aquí la respuesta de la RAE, creo que ya no me deja ninguna duda, sí es correcto la conjugación "ándate". Saludos.

-----Mensaje original-----​
*De:* Consulta8 [mailto:consu8@rae.es] 
*Enviado el:* Miércoles, 04 de Mayo de 2005 07:24 a.m.
*Asunto:* Consulta RAE: imperativo de andar


Usted puede consultar la conjugación de todos los verbos españoles en la versión del _Diccionario de la lengua española_ de nuestra página electrónica. En ella se registran, como formas de imperativo singular del verbo _andar_, _anda _(tú) y _andá_ (vos). Cuando se emplean con un pronombre enclítico las formas correspondientes son _ándate_ (tú) y _andate_ (vos).

Todas ellas son formas correctas: _«Anda no más, que te seguimos» _(Ribeyro _Pajarero_ [Perú 1995]); _«A__ndá a buscar la máquina»_ (Rovner _Foto_ [Arg. 1977]); _«Ándate al cine o lee un rato» _(Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]); _«A__ndate y dejanos solos. Estoy hablando con tu hermana»_ (Viñas _Maniobras_ [Arg. 1985]); 
-- Reciba un cordial saludo.__Departamento de Español al díaRAE​


----------



## Ana Raquel

Lo oí, lo oí!! 

en una película chilena...ella le quiere echar de casa, por infiel, y le dice "quiero que te vayas, ándate de aquí"

Antes yo sólo conocía el "andáte" argentino.

Me encanta el acento chileno. Y el argentino también Artrella!


----------

